# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  مردود شدن در امتحان نهایی شهریور

## Dr.MMTm10

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
من فکر میکنم یک الی دو امتحان از امتحانات نهایی رو بازم تو شهریور مردود شدم ( هنوز زنگ نزدم مدرسه البته /=) و سوالی که دارم اینه تا الان پیگیری نکردم برای ثبت نام مدرسه بزرگسالان ؟
آیا اطلاعی دارید که الان میتونم کاری کنم یا نه ؟
اگه  ممکنه کمکم کنین مرسی

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر
> من فکر میکنم یک الی دو امتحان از امتحانات نهایی رو بازم تو شهریور مردود شدم ( هنوز زنگ نزدم مدرسه البته /=) و سوالی که دارم اینه تا الان پیگیری نکردم برای ثبت نام مدرسه بزرگسالان ؟
> آیا اطلاعی دارید که الان میتونم کاری کنم یا نه ؟
> اگه  ممکنه کمکم کنین مرسی


سلطان برو حتما پی گیر شو مگه شوخیه اخه. برو ببین نمره‌ شهریورت چند شده شاید بتونی تک ماده بزنی پاس شی.
مدرسه بزرگسالان نمیدونم مهلتش تا کی هست ولی قطعا اگر مهلتش تموم نشده باشه دیگه همین امروز و فردا تموم میشه پیگیر باش حتما :/

----------


## Black_Hawk

والا مام ی سوال پرسیدیم
منکه دانشگاه میرم میتونم معدلمو ترمیم کنم یا نمیشه؟

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> والا مام ی سوال پرسیدیم
> منکه دانشگاه میرم میتونم معدلمو ترمیم کنم یا نمیشه؟


نمره دیپلمتو؟ بیخیال باو  :Yahoo (114):

----------

